# Looking For Archers To Test Products



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

i'd like to know more about it and the Test Products
looks very cool


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I would like to know more as well an test your product or even purchase one 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

Those things look awesome how much do they cost?


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

That is cool.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Respectfully, for a hunting bow, I would not want something that big and shiney.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, that is really neat!
I would love to field test it!!!


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome! Sent you a pm! Would love to feild test for you!


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Would love to field test it

I'm a hunter so not regs on that lol


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks great for 3d Bows, but I doubt any hunter in the world would want that on their rig. As for a tester, if you want an honest tester I would love the opportunity


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

PM's returned. 

We have a camo version that will be out in a few weeks. We are hunters and I can't wait to get the camo version out. It still needs some refinements. Mechanically, its the same unit, but the coatings are what I am currently testing.

We have had a lot of requests. So here is what we would like to see from our field testers.

1. Name - This can be done via a pm or on our website
2. Contact info- This can be done via a pm or on our website
3. Primary Use of your bow that you will be testing it on. - This can be done via a pm or on our website
4. Some sort of feedback. Either an electronic writeup via e-mail or some testing feedback on this website.
5. Understanding that this is a once fired round and will have some surface imperfections. I can use new brass and projectiles for the customers that what this.
6. These units are your to keep. All we ask is that you do not disassemble it in any way. Doing so will only destroy the unit. 
7. Permission to use your testimonials for advertising. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

Steve, these are $49.99 retail shipped to the lower 48 states. We offer a discount for Active Duty military and Veterans.


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

Really interested in seeing the camo version...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Same here, pm sent!


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

Dear ArcheryTalk Members,
We received a huge response from the ArcheryTalk community. We appreciate the responses and are in the process of selecting and notifying the individuals who will be testing our newest product. These units will be sent out to our evaluators by the end of next week. We want to extend our thanks to the community and we will keep you updated.

Thank you ArcheryTalk for providing small businesses an outlet to showcase or announce products.

Phil McGrath
Dark Draw Productions and Products
www.darkdraw.com


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to trying. Buddies already wanting to see it. Thanks again.

Lazy


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

mark


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

More left today for some feedback and testing!! We are excited to hear the feedback.

Thanks all-


Phil


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dark Draw said:


> Hi Archery Talk. We are looking for a few more folks to field test our latest product. Dark Draw Productions is a family owned company that provides video and still photography services. We make a lot of our own mounts and holders. We are expanding our services with a new archery product.
> 
> We are calling the new product "The Peacekeeper". The Peacekeeper was a 20mm Vulcan round that we have converted to a stabilizer for your compound bow. This non-functioning round is inert, polished to a high gloss and filled with a vibration dampening material to absorb harsh harmonics from the release of the string.
> 
> ...





Very nice!


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

i just got mine in the mail today. was sent the 29th of march and got it on th 1st of april. 
mine looks great, can't wait till tonight to get it on and shoot with it.


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

Just got back from a local shoot. I love the way The Peacekeeper handle. It shot great and didn't feel any vibration from the shot. Handle nice and added just enough weight up front to help balance the bow.
The other archers there like the way it looked and how it looked on my bow. 
I'll be shooting in the rinehart 100 this coming weekend. I'll have more to say how it handles after that.
Can't what to see the camo Peacekeeper when it comes out.


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

I just shoot the 2 day rhinehart 100 with your stab and did not find it to make my bow's off balanced. While there I shot in others games they offered and my bow's handled great. I shoot with it on my Ross and my Black Ice. I really like your stab, for me it balanced my bows great. Didn't get any vibation while shooting. The Peacekeeper is a really goot stab to use and looks great. Thanks for giving me the chance to shoot the Peacekeeper.


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Dark Draw (Mar 3, 2013)

We want to personally thank all of the fine folks who have been testing our products and giving us valuable feedback. We have refined processes, and most importantly design improvements. 

Keep shooting and letting us know what we can do to better our products and services.

Phil


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

got anything new coming out? i love'd shooting the peacekeeper


----------



## whitetail hnter (Sep 19, 2013)

bump for a nice stab


----------

